# Algae like substance growing on roof



## flashme18 (Jul 22, 2007)

is there a chemical i can spray on the roof to get rid of this stuff? It grows in the shaded areas. I spend 30 minutes on the roof today cleaning out the gutters from all the stringry crap that comes out of the trees here in north jersey..there were some wet clumps on the roof and under the algae stuff was super green..the dry areas were light green. how do i get rid of this stuff..the trees cant be trimmed back or removed. thanks


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I know of this product and it comes in many different brand labels.

Google Oxygen Bleach for more results, but here is one good source for information.

http://www.askthebuilder.com/B344_Mold_Removal_Oxygen_Bleach.shtml

The dry stuff can be brushed away with a stiff bristle push broom.

Ed


----------



## apple roof cleaning (Mar 12, 2008)

*Roof Cleaning Information Black Streaks*

The streaks you see on your roof are Algae.
IOW, a plant is growing there.
Use Copper Sulfate and water to kill this plant.
Copper Sulfate is used to keep tree roots out of septic tanks.
It can be found at any Home Depot or Lowes in the Plumbing section.
Mix 3 oz's to a gallon of water, and spray on the roof.
Let sit.
Water all plants before, after, and during.
Sit back, and watch the rain remove the Algae .


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

will the copper sulfate damage the roof shingles ?


----------



## apple roof cleaning (Mar 12, 2008)

In 15 years of treating roofs in Florida, no problems.
Except happy customers and clean roofs


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

apple roof cleaning said:


> The streaks you see on your roof are Algae.
> IOW, a plant is growing there.
> Use Copper Sulfate and water to kill this plant.
> Copper Sulfate is used to keep tree roots out of septic tanks.
> ...


how much watering on the plants ??? and is it OK for septic tanks in the pipes if i use it there to ???


----------



## apple roof cleaning (Mar 12, 2008)

comp said:


> how much watering on the plants ??? and is it OK for septic tanks in the pipes if i use it there to ???


The plants could be tarped ?
The idea is to keep the CS OFF the plants, except the plant on the roof.
My house is 50 years old, only lived here for 4 years.
Haven't had any problems, YET.
And no tree roots either.
I suppose Round Up could be used too, as well as anything that kills, or prevents plant growth.
I have a friend who SWEARS by Salt Water ?
He simply uses Rock Salt and water mixed once a year.
The whole idea ?
KILL the plant growing on your roof, and make conditions uncomfortable for it to re grow ?
But dont kill wanted plants,, or compromise your roof in the process :no:


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

apple roof cleaning said:


> The plants could be tarped ?
> The idea is to keep the CS OFF the plants, except the plant on the roof.
> My house is 50 years old, only lived here for 4 years.
> Haven't had any problems, YET.
> ...


hmmmmmmmmmm i use salt here alot,I have city water and a septic tank ,,(well water behind us)is why i use the salt,cheap to , My brother lives in JAX and i'll let him know to try the salt first,,,he can just dip it out of his softner :thumbsup:


----------



## apple roof cleaning (Mar 12, 2008)

comp said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm i use salt here alot,I have city water and a septic tank ,,(well water behind us)is why i use the salt,cheap to , My brother lives in JAX and i'll let him know to try the salt first,,,he can just dip it out of his softner :thumbsup:


I think the salt water would work ok for a roof, but perhaps TOO corrosive for a septic tank, and not strong enough to kill tree roots perhaps ?
Heck, the coppper sulfate is cheap, 10 bucks for a pound of it.
It is Blue Crystals.
Mixes right up with water.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

apple roof cleaning said:


> I think the salt water would work ok for a roof, but perhaps TOO corrosive for a septic tank, and not strong enough to kill tree roots perhaps ?
> Heck, the coppper sulfate is cheap, 10 bucks for a pound of it.
> It is Blue Crystals.
> Mixes right up with water.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## apple roof cleaning (Mar 12, 2008)

comp said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm i use salt here alot,I have city water and a septic tank ,,(well water behind us)is why i use the salt,cheap to , My brother lives in JAX and I'll let him know to try the salt first,,,he can just dip it out of his softener :thumbsup:


IF he is gonna try the salt method, it MUST be a really salty solution.
Like I said, my fellow roof cleaning friend uses this method to keep roofs clean, not to clean them.
I remember living up north.
We had Ivy growing up our bricks.
Dad cut the roots, and it eventually fell off the house.
Same with the roof algae.
Kill it, and it will gradually fall off.
I clean roofs for a living.'
My customers want a clean roof NOW.
Thus, I use a method with instant results because I want to get paid :thumbsup:


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

the brine water in the softner Should be stong enough :thumbsup:


----------



## apple roof cleaning (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is the process of death http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/gen01/gen01939.htm
I would STILL use the copper sulfate myself 
But for those with some excess salt lying around, what the heck ?


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

apple roof cleaning said:


> Here is the process of death http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/gen01/gen01939.htm
> I would STILL use the copper sulfate myself
> But for those with some excess salt lying around, what the heck ?


he can grab a bucket and sling it up on a spot and see what it does and not have 30seconds in it :laughing::laughing:


----------



## apple roof cleaning (Mar 12, 2008)

comp said:


> he can grab a bucket and sling it up on a spot and see what it does and not have 30seconds in it :laughing::laughing:


He He :laughing:
It MAY require more them one treatment of the salt to kill GROWING Algae ?
But, the salt may be good enough to PREVENT algae from growing, or re growing on a roof.
Tell you a true story.
I clean roofs for a living, and a little old lady hired me to clean her roof.
One side was totally clean, the North Side.
Her Grandson was an auto detailer, and applied Armor All to the roofs north side.
It was spotless, but the rest of the roof was filthy.
I have spilled Armor All on driveways, and seen mildew grow all around the spilled armor all.
Actually, I have given preventing algae quite a bit of thought, since this is how I make a living.
What is needed is a time released plant poison applied to a roof.
I THINK if you mixed some copper sulfate in a cheap wax or silicone, and applied it to a roof, it would keep it clean long term, until the wax or armor all, or silicone wore off.
Time Released Copper Sulfate, or even SALT ?


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

apple roof cleaning said:


> He He :laughing:
> It MAY require more them one treatment of the salt to kill GROWING Algae ?
> But, the salt may be good enough to PREVENT algae from growing, or re growing on a roof.
> Tell you a true story.
> ...


dammmmm Armor All a roof ,,$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :laughing::laughing:


----------



## apple roof cleaning (Mar 12, 2008)

comp said:


> dammmmm Armor All a roof ,,$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :laughing::laughing:


:no: it dont HAVE to be Armor All.
Like I said, the elderly lady's Grandson detailed cars, probably used some generic Armor All ?
Even a cheap liquid wax will work.
Just mix some copper sulfate in it, and apply to the roof.
The wax "Traps" the copper sulfate, so it dont all rinse off right away.
Every time rains come, it "treats" the roof.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

apple roof cleaning said:


> :no: it dont HAVE to be Armor All.
> Like I said, the elderly lady's Grandson detailed cars, probably used some generic Armor All ?
> Even a cheap liquid wax will work.
> Just mix some copper sulfate in it, and apply to the roof.
> ...


so he poured it on the ridge ???


----------



## apple roof cleaning (Mar 12, 2008)

comp said:


> so he poured it on the ridge ???


The elderly lady said he sprayed the Armor All on the north side of the roof.
The North Side Should have been the first to get dirty, but it was spotless.
The rest of the roof was filthy.
Try it yourself, spill some Armor All on a small spot of the driveway.
In a year, there will be mildew growing, but not in the armor all spot.


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

Zinc is also a very good algicide. I think "rain handlers" make strips of the stuff that can be nail up at the ridge. When it rains the Zinc will leach it's "poison" onto the roof.


----------



## apple roof cleaning (Mar 12, 2008)

They dont work so good for keepig roofs clean here in Florida.
I will TRY and post a picture.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

I came across this on the internet. Worth a look?

ttp://www.sprayandforget.com/faq.shtml


----------



## apple roof cleaning (Mar 12, 2008)

Docfletcher said:


> I came across this on the internet. Worth a look?
> 
> ttp://www.sprayandforget.com/faq.shtml


Sure, it is worth a look.
The "trick" is to prevent Algae before it starts growing.
There are many ways to do that.


----------



## flashme18 (Jul 22, 2007)

this thread got big while i was away..lol..i will try out the copper sulfate and hopefully it works...maybe i'll spend a few days armor all'ing the roof...do they make buffers big enough for roofs?? lol i want the roof to blind the neigbhors! just kiddin


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

flashme18 said:


> this thread got big while i was away..lol..i will try out the copper sulfate and hopefully it works...maybe i'll spend a few days armor all'ing the roof...do they make buffers big enough for roofs?? lol i want the roof to blind the neigbhors! just kiddin


use a floor buffer :laughing::laughing:


----------



## apple roof cleaning (Mar 12, 2008)

I thought Armor All shined w/o buffing :laughing:


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

www.sprayandforget.com Claims to get rid of it over a few months. and prevent it thereafter.


----------



## apple roof cleaning (Mar 12, 2008)

It IS a Plant, and once dead will "lose it's grip" over time.
In MY experiences as a Tampa Roof Cleaner, a LONG time.
People here expect instant results, and just won't pay unless we leave with their roof clean.
ANY plant killer, even saturated Salt Water, can be used to kill the Algae.
Perhaps the spray and forget stuff has an something else in it.
to Hasten the demise and removal of the plant growing on the roof ?


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

They don't say whats in it other than some sort of algaecide.

Lotsa info at the website. Photos of before & after, and a FAQ section etc. 


SECTION II – COMPOSITION/INFORMATION ON INGREDIENTS
HAZARDOUS
INGREDIENTS OSHA PEL/TLV ACGIH TLV STEL OTHER LIMITS
Proprietary
Algaecide
NE NE NE NE
SECTION III - Physical Data
BOILING POINT: 212
MELTING POINT: -55 C
VAPOR PRESSURE (MM HG.): NOT DETERMINED
VAPOR DENSITY (AIR=1): NOT DETERMINED
SOLUBILITY IN WATER: SOLUBLE
SPECIFIC GRAVITY (H20=1): .99 %
VOLATILE BY VOLUME (%): 85%
EVAPORATION RATE: 1
APPEARANCE AND ODOR: CLEAR, COLORLESS LIQUID, MILD CITRUS ODER
PH: 11.5
SECTION IV - Fire and Explosion Hazard Data
FLASH POINT: NONE FLAMMABLE
LIMITS: LEL: NONE UEL: NONE
EXTINGUISHING MEDIA: WATER, FOAM, CARBON DIOXIDE, DRY CHEMICAL
SPECIAL FIRE FIGHTING PROCEDURES: NONE UNUSUAL
FIRE AND EXPLOSION HAZARD: NONE
SECTION V - Health Hazard Data
EFFECTS OF OVEREXPOSURE: NONE
EYES: MILD IRRITATION
SKIN: MILD IRRITATION WITH PROLONGED CONTACT
INGESTION: NONE
INHALATION: NONE
EMERGENCY FIRST AID PROCEDURES:
SKIN: REMOVE CONTAMINATED CLOTHING AND LAUNDER BEFORE REUSE. WASH W/SOAP&WATER.
EYES: FLUSH EYES WITH WATER FOR 15 MINUTES. CALL A PHYSICIAN.
INHALATION: NONE
INGESTION: NONE
SECTION VI - Reactivity Data
STABILITY: STABLE
INCOMPATIBILITIES: ANIONIC DETERGENTS & OXIDIZING AGENTS
HAZARDOUS DECOMPOSITION PRODUCTS: THERMAL DECOMPOSITION MAY GENERATE CO & CO2
HAZARDOUS POLYMERIZATION: WILL NOT OCCUR
CONDITIONS


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

1 part bleach,3 parts water,quarter cup trisodium phosphate(tsp)


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

I wouldn't be a bit surprised...LOL


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

I take that last statement back. I just looked and they say ecco friendly, no bleach.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I was just saying that's what i use..


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

apple roof cleaning said:


> It IS a Plant, and once dead will "lose it's grip" over time.
> In MY experiences as a Tampa Roof Cleaner, a LONG time.
> People here expect instant results, and just won't pay unless we leave with their roof clean.
> ANY plant killer, even saturated Salt Water, can be used to kill the Algae.
> ...


You can usually find out the ingredients, not necessarily the percentage of proportions of each though, by getting a copy of the MSDS sheets.

Not on there sheets though, except for ethanol as one of the ingredients.

Ed


----------



## apple roof cleaning (Mar 12, 2008)

It is below the chemical percentage level of reporting it would seem.


----------

